# using the links to send to another site



## cliedo (Dec 18, 2008)

ive seen the messages with the "www.<link>" which is good but when no url with the "underline in red appears" i know not to click it now. How can it be when a link is shown that it doesnt include the 
"http link"


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2008)

cliedo said:
			
		

> ive seen the messages with the "www.<link>" which is good but when no url with the "underline in red appears" i know not to click it now. How can it be when a link is shown that it doesnt include the
> "http link"



The forum software here scans posts looking for links and converts them. Sometimes it fails so there is no hyperlink. Just copy/paste the URL.


----------



## cliedo (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you  It cleared it up


----------



## cliedo (Jan 11, 2009)

can I send a close post, just cause I want it closed


----------

